# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch đảo Bali - Indonesia

## itwvntour220712

DU LỊCH ĐẢO BALI - INDONESIAThời gian: 5 ngày /4 đêm bay hàng không quốc gia SingaporeKhởi hành: 01/02/2014 (Mùng 2 tết Nguyên đán)
NGÀY 1: HÀ NỘI – DEN PASA/ BALI
10h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của công ty Du lịch Chào Việt Nam đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục khởi hành đi Singapore/Bangkok trên chuyến bay SQ176 (13:00 - 17:50) đến sân bay Changi (Singapore) chuyển tiếp lên chuyến bay SQ948 (19:00 - 21:30) đi đến Sân bay Pasar ( Bali – Indonesia ). Đến Sân bay Denpasar, Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách từ sân bay Ngurah Rai International Airport Denpasar. Nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
NGÀY 2 : BALI – KINTAMANI TOUR (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)
07:00: Sau khi Quý khách, xe đón Quý khách khởi hành tham quan ngôi làng Batubulan, thưởng thức chương trình ca múa nhạc cổ truyền Barong Dance, Tham quan khu di tích Elephant Cave – Nơi ẩn tu của những tu sĩ Bà La Môn, trung tâm chế tác đồ bạc Celuk Village, tìm hiểu công nghệ chạm khắc gỗ tinh xảo cảu những nghệ nhân Bali tại Mas Village. Đặc biệt, Quý khách thưởng ngoạn cảnh hồ Tampak Siring trên ngọn núi lửa BaTu vùng Kintamani ở độ cao 1,500m. Về khách sạn, tắm biển, tự do nghỉ ngơi.
18:00: Quý khách dùng bữa tối thưởng thức hải sản tại nhà hjang Jimbaran. Sau đó tự do khám phá vui chơi các khu vui chơi giải trí trên đảo hoặc tại các quầy hàng lưu niệm tại các khu vực Kuta.
NGÀY 3: BALI – BEDUGUL M- TANAH LOT (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)
07:00: Sau bữa sáng, tham quan khu rừng khỉ - Alas Kedaton, chụp hình lưu niệm tại khu vườn Thượng Uyển nổi tiếng của hoàng tộc trên đảo Ba Li – Taman Ayun, Tham quan chụp hình tại khu hồ nổi tiếng nhất trên trên đảo - hồ Bratan với khung cảnh tuyệt vời mà thiên nhiên ban tặng.
12:00: Quý khách dùgn bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó tự do nghỉ ngơi.
14:00: Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách đi tham quan ngôi đền Tanah Lot nổi tiếng về sự linh thiêng trên đảo, Tham quan và mua sắm các sản vật địa phương tại khu chợ Bungkit Mungsu. Về khách sạn, tắm biển, nghỉ ngơi.
18:00: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng sau đó nghỉ ngơi tự do và mua sắm tại các siêu thị lơn trên đảo.
NGÀY 4: WATER SPORT – ĐỀN ULUWATU - SINGAPORE (Ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)
07:00: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Qúy khách tự do dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh biển. Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Chiều tham quan Đền Uluwatu – ngôi đền nằm trên vách đá cao, nằm ở phía tây của Bukit Badung, là ngôi đền linh thiêng thờ thần biển của người dân Bali. Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay SQ949 (21:45 – 00:20) đi Singapore.
NGÀY 5: SINGAPORE – HÀ NỘI (Ăn: sáng, trưa Mbay)
00:20: Đến Sân bay Singapore, Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón Qúy khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
06:00: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng, Xe và HDV đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay SQ175 (09:20 -11:35) về Hà Nội. Về đến Sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách về trung tâm thành phố. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI : 29.500.000VNĐ/khách(áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)

Bao gồm :
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HÀ NỘI – DENPARSA – HÀ NỘI (có transit tại Singapore)
- Phí xăng dầu hàng không và thuế sân bay quốc tế.
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao: 02 người/phòng (nếu lẻ ghép 03 người/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình, ăn uống theo chương trình
- Xe chất lượng cao đưa đón theo chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến Chu đáo – Nhiệt tình
- Mũ du lịch, vỏ hộ chiếu Chào Việt Nam
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế AIG toàn cầu mức 10.000USD/người/vụ
Không bao gồm:
- Visa tái nhập Việt Nam đối với khách mang hộ chiếu nước ,ngoài 40 USD
- Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng
- Hành lý quá cước.
- Chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, nước uống…
- Tips cho Hướng dẫn viên và lái xe 05USD/ khách/ ngày
Lưu ý :
- Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi giá là 20% giá người lớn (ngủ cùng bố mẹ).
- Từ 2 đên 11 tuổi giá 80% giá người lớn (ngủ cùng bố mẹ).
- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá với người lớn
- Hành trình tham quan có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với thực tế nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm có trong chương trình.
- Chương trình có thể sử dụng HKVN (Vietnam Airlines)
- Chương trình có thể không ngủ hoặc ngủ 1 đêm tại Singapore phụ thuộc vào hàng không và ngày khởi hành.

----------


## huuloc

Nghe nói nơi đây rất đẹp, bãi biển nước rất xanh và đẹp
_booking your travel, bombi english_

----------

